
Snapchat CEO’s ‘poor India’ comment sends ratings crashing - sap9433
https://amp.scroll.in/article/834736/snapchat-ceo-faces-flak-for-once-saying-he-doesnt-want-to-expand-to-poor-countries-like-india
======
shouldbworking
As terrible as this sounds, this is a successful marketing strategy used for
millennia. Countless luxury brands quietly do everything they can to prevent
poor demographics from using their products.

For example a lot of high end clothing stores destroy extra inventory to
prevent it being sold at lower prices and subsequently worn by the poor. I'm
sure there's countless other examples that fly under the public radar.

I'm not defending this guy or this strategy, just trying to remind everyone
that this is business as usual, and we should save some of the pitchforks for
the Ubers and Enrons.

~~~
atroll
this actually makes sense, such a sad reality that we live in

